# Covid booster shot problems,



## forktender (Nov 13, 2021)

Post up what you have personally experienced, not I heard or read stories unless you can back them up with a link please.

Personally I have no need for a booster to a shot that I refused to get from day one, I just want to hear real world stories whether they are good or bad.


Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 13, 2021)

Slightly sore arm for the next day. Pfizer.


----------



## kempshark (Nov 13, 2021)

I haven't had the booster shot yet...guess I'm due for the Pfizer booster next May 1st, but curious why you're asking about the booster shot in particular?.....I had both Pfizer shots.....first one sore arm and second one  nothing at all......both my 81 year old parents had both shots and the booster.....father had sore arm each time and my mom had no reaction/symptoms at all to any of them


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2021)

I have had the Pfizer 1 & 2, 1 was nothing, 2 I fell asleep early the night of the shot but that was all. I am up for the booster but other things going on right now prevent it.  Maybe I'll knock out the booster and a shingles shot come December.  Pop had shingles at 90, don't want to do that, left him blind in one eye.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 13, 2021)

Booster Thursday sore arm, so what is your interest if you are against the shots? trying to write a story or prove a point? lost a brother inlaw a little over a month ago who didn't take the shots. Is that real enough info, not heard but lived it, had it a year ago in August, got lucky and stayed out of the hospital. A lot of wanna be Dr posting stuff with only hearsay proof. I will take my chances with the shots and everybody is allowed to choose .


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2021)

Get the shingles shot AND the Pneumonia shot also....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2021)

Judy & I both got the booster, no reaction!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 13, 2021)

Doc checked me for antibodies last visit and said I good.  Don't need booster.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 13, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Booster Thursday sore arm, so what is your interest if you are against the shots? trying to write a story or prove a point? lost a brother inlaw a little over a month ago who didn't take the shots. Is that real enough info, not heard but lived it, had it a year ago in August, got lucky and stayed out of the hospital. A lot of wanna be Dr posting stuff with only hearsay proof. I will take my chances with the shots and everybody is allowed to choose .


Wow.
That was kinda harsh...


mike243 said:


> Booster Thursday sore arm, so what is your interest if you are against the shots? trying to write a story or prove a point? lost a brother inlaw a little over a month ago who didn't take the shots. Is that real enough info, not heard but lived it, had it a year ago in August, got lucky and stayed out of the hospital. A lot of wanna be Dr posting stuff with only hearsay proof. I will take my chances with the shots and everybody is allowed to choose .


Wow. Pretty harsh in my opinion. 
The man asked a question,  and you ignored it and proceeded to ask him his motive for asking the question!

He obviously has a reason for asking, and maybe he wishes to keep it personal.

Where did the "wanna be Dr posting stuff with only heresay proof" come from?

What business is it of yours if he is writing a book or trying to prove a point?

The man asked a simple, direct question.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 13, 2021)

forktender said:


> Post up what you have personally experienced, no I hear or read stories unless you can back them up with a link please.
> 
> Personally I have no need for a booster to a shot that I refused to get from day one, I just want to hear real world stories whether they are good or bad.
> 
> ...


Haven't had a booster shot. Sorry I can't answer your question.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 13, 2021)

COVID vaccines and the subsequent boosters are safe and effective! Necessary too especially since winter is coming which means more people inside and more spread. Plus who knows what mutations are on the horizon. Best to be as protected as possible. 

Booster for me was Moderna. I had a sore arm. The wife got the Pfizer booster. She had a mild fever for a day. Both are much better than COVID!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 13, 2021)

Mom, age 100.5, Pfizer booster 2 weeks ago, no issue.
Wife, Moderna booster 1 week ago, no issue.   Both reported less injection site pain than with the second of the initial shots.
I'll get the Moderna booster at some point, but I'm not in a risk group so I don't yet qualify under the current guidelines.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 13, 2021)

Booster: Sore arm for us the following day, soreness gone the next day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2021)

Mrs Bear & I had our Moderna Booster Shots on November 1st.
Only felt like bruises if you pushed on them.
December 29th will be a year since My Brother "Jim" (RIP) died of Covid, before the Vaccines were available to Old Vietnam Veterans, affected by Agent Orange.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2021)

Phizer booster about a week ago. More sure pain than the other two, tired and  a little nauseous the next day which I’m good with as it indicates and immune response. Was not as tired as shot 2. I am 100% in the vaccination camp on this one with 98% of hospitalizations being non vax. That said yes I do realized there are quite a few breakthrough cases. That said what I read and info from my doc indicate most breakthroughs are much milder illness.


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Mrs Bear & I had our Moderna Booster Shots on November 1st.
> Only felt like bruises if you pushed on them.
> December 29th will be a year since My Brother "Jim" (RIP) died of Covid, before the Vaccines were available to Old Vietnam Veterans, affected by Agent Orange.
> 
> Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 13, 2021)

JCAP said:


> COVID vaccines and the subsequent boosters are safe and effective! Necessary too


  

2nd Pfizer was end of April . Need to schedule the booster still . Both of my kids got theirs , no issues .


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

About the same as the second shots here.  we both got boosters of Moderna which is the same was the first two shots.  I had a headache when i woke the next day...but I may have had a few bevs the night before too...  My wife reacted the second dose a months back and had the same reaction to the booster but not quite as bad.  achy, chills and such.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 13, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I had a headache when i woke the next day...but I may have had a few bevs the night before too...


Percentage wise, we are the least vaccinated state so the health department will gladly set up a vaccination station at practically any location or venue if it's requested.  A local small batch distillery ran a happy hour special for 3 hours one evening and offered a "shot for a shot" promotion.  First drink was free if you got the jab, Then others were half price.  They did offer taxi vouchers and they got a great turnout.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> A local small batch distillery ran a happy hour special for 3 hours one evening and offered a "shot for a shot" promotion. First drink was free if you got the jab, Then others were half price. They did offer taxi vouchers and they got a great turnout.


I love that!  Utah would never allow this...

My wife was getting her flu shot at Kroger and asked the guy about boosters because technically we are not eligible.  He said "fill out the online form such that it allows you to schedule the appointment.  No one is checking and they are throwing out unused doses everyday".

So we did and got the booster.  I got my first vax back in January so I was kinda wanting the booster ASAP.


----------



## Lorenzoid (Nov 13, 2021)

If you're collecting data, I have two data points.  My wife and I got our boosters (Moderna, same as our first two shots) on Thursday morning.  Felt a little tired later on Thursday, and had sore arms and still tired most of Friday.  By Friday evening, all back to normal.  If we have any adverse reactions in the next few weeks while the vaccine is still doing its magic with our immune systems, we'll let you know.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 13, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Booster Thursday sore arm, so what is your interest if you are against the shots? trying to write a story or prove a point? lost a brother inlaw a little over a month ago who didn't take the shots. Is that real enough info, not heard but lived it, had it a year ago in August, got lucky and stayed out of the hospital. A lot of wanna be Dr posting stuff with only hearsay proof. I will take my chances with the shots and everybody is allowed to choose .


My brother in law lost is aunt from covid. 60 years old no prior health conditions and FULLY vaccinated. His mother also ended up in the ICU fully Vaccinated. My sister (fully vaccinated) got extremely sick. Mean while my 6 month old niece and brother in law who weren't vaccinated go not where near as sick. Real life too. Myself wife and both kids were at the same party where all the vaccinated people ended up with covid. Again real life. But you are right. All those wanna be doctors pushing things with only hear say proof. That we can agree on.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 13, 2021)

Edited my response. Don't want to get involved in the direction this thread is heading. Everyone enjoy your weekend,happy smoking all.


----------



## Lorenzoid (Nov 13, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> My brother in law lost is aunt from covid. 60 years old no prior health conditions and FULLY vaccinated. His mother also ended up in the ICU fully Vaccinated. My sister (fully vaccinated) got extremely sick. Mean while my 6 month old niece and brother in law who weren't vaccinated go not where near as sick. Real life too. Myself wife and both kids were at the same party where all the vaccinated people ended up with covid. Again real life. But you are right. All those wanna be doctors pushing things with only hear say proof. That we can agree on.



The name of the game is probabilities.  A small number of vaccinated people will get covid and die, many more will get covid and feel extremely sick, but many many more who get covid will have only mild or no symptoms.  By the same token, there are many unvaccinated people who get covid and don't get very sick, but many do get sick, and some die--more than vaccinated people.  There are no guarantees, but I'd rather stack the deck in my favor by being vaccinated.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 13, 2021)

Something that blows my mind and is really confusing is with the quarantine times. I had to stay home for 14 days after 1 false positive test and 2 negative tests. Meanwhile my sisters husband and daughter both tested positive with PCR tests and she was aloud to go to work, in a nursing home. All because she was vaccinated. Then she ended up with the stuff 4 days later. So it seems like it's ok to spread covid as long as your vaccinated, just not unvaccinated?


----------



## negolien (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope they don't accidently give your kids adult shots /shrug just sayin this threads about as popular as a trump biden thread. I will keep my medical status to myself. Notice 0 nlf mlb soccer nascar athletes been hospitalized for covid. Just sayin. 


 let's BBQ :<)


----------



## Lorenzoid (Nov 13, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Something that blows my mind and is really confusing is with the quarantine times. I had to stay home for 14 days after 1 false positive test and 2 negative tests. Meanwhile my sisters husband and daughter both tested positive with PCR tests and she was aloud to go to work, in a nursing home. All because she was vaccinated. Then she ended up with the stuff 4 days later. So it seems like it's ok to spread covid as long as your vaccinated, just not unvaccinated?



I don't have an answer, but again, the people who make these rules are basing them on probabilities.  As I understand it, a vaccinated person's body reduces the viral load--the amount of virus--pretty quickly after the initial peak.  On average, vaccinated persons with some detectable amount of virus in their bodies are less likely to spread it to others than unvaccinated persons who also tested positive.  I'm not saying the rules are fair or make complete sense, but the rules reflect someone's best guess as to how to minimize spread while allowing essential workers to keep doing their jobs.  I'm sure your sister's daughter wore a mask--maybe an N95--and took other precautions in the nursing home.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 13, 2021)

Lorenzoid said:


> The name of the game is probabilities.  A small number of vaccinated people will get covid and die, many more will get covid and feel extremely sick, but many many more who get covid will have only mild or no symptoms.  By the same token, there are many unvaccinated people who get covid and don't get very sick, but many do get sick, and some die--more than vaccinated people.  There are no guarantees, but I'd rather stack the deck in my favor by being vaccinated.


Yea I've went back and forth. Thing is they are vaccinating for a strain that isn't even prevalent anymore. Thats why delta spread the way it did. I was reading this morning that Vermont is one of the highest vaccinated states in the country. They seen a 42% rise in cases the last 2 weeks. Some of the highest in the country.Also a rise in hospitalization. Nothing about that makes any sense.


----------



## dls1 (Nov 13, 2021)

My wife and I got our booster shots (Pfizer) about a month ago. I had no side effects at all, and her arm was a little sore to the touch for about a day.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 13, 2021)

Grew up in the 50's/60' vaccines became well known and almost everybody accepted the need for getting them especially for smallpox, measles, TB & chickenpox.  Today there are many that haven't had that education / exposure and to some degree are questioning their validity.  Now for example measles is on a comeback.  Hey it has always since the dawn of time been a personal decision but that decision should be made with the knowledge of how effective vaccines have been over the years.  They work, but they have never been a guaranteed 100% solution, but most are in the high 90s. Ignore the history and the future is bound to repeat itself.  For us it was a no brainer, we both got the pfizer jabs. Had sore arms for a day or two, and got the booster when the CDC authorized it after so many months away from the 2 shots. Again with minimal effects.  Always better to gamble with a deck stacked to 90+% then 0%, JMTC.

BTW, some info on the Delta - note the percentage of those in the hospital that are unvaccinated


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'll be getting mine next week as I got the Fluzone HD shot on the 1st. I asked the pharmacist about getting the flu shot and booster at the same time and she said, "I know the CDC is saying that you can get both at the same time but as pharmacists we're highly recommending that you wait 2-3 weeks between the two".

My pulmonologist and GP both agree that according to the symptoms I had thats its most likely that I had a mild case of Covid the middle of last May. I was fully vaccinated the end of March.  Low grade fever, nausea, O2 level bouncing between 89-90 ("normal" is 93) and crazy "brain fog", and congestion among other things.  Was heading downtown to pick up some meds for the dog the second day, stopped outside the vets and was almost out of the 4runner when I realized it was still running and in gear! I called the vet, paid over the phone and told them that it'd be best if they left them on the bench outside the office. It lasted for almost 2 weeks and was another 2-3  before I could think clearly. I kept an eye on my O2 through out. I stayed home after the vet incident and wasn't going to drive anywhere to get tested.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

My vaccination status is nobody's business so I'm not here for that. I will say NOBODY should be faced with losing their job because of what they personally decided. It's not American


----------



## Lorenzoid (Nov 13, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Yea I've went back and forth. Thing is they are vaccinating for a strain that isn't even prevalent anymore. Thats why delta spread the way it did. I was reading this morning that Vermont is one of the highest vaccinated states in the country. They seen a 42% rise in cases the last 2 weeks. Some of the highest in the country.Also a rise in hospitalization. Nothing about that makes any sense.



Vermont may have let their guard down, relaxing the restrictions as the weather turned cold and people are gathering indoors.  And then they may be a victim of their own success: since so many people got vaccinated early on, the remaining people who didn't get vaccinated also didn't catch covid when people in other states were, so there are people who are neither vaccinated nor have acquired immunity.  We don't really know what's going on with Vermont, but those are possibilities.  Contrast that with, say, Florida, where a combination of people having been vaccinated, people having acquired immunity from having had covid, and an outdoor lifestyle has gotten them through this thing pretty well.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 13, 2021)

Lorenzoid said:


> The name of the game is probabilities.  A small number of vaccinated people will get covid and die, many more will get covid and feel extremely sick, but many many more who get covid will have only mild or no symptoms.  By the same token, there are many unvaccinated people who get covid and don't get very sick, but many do get sick, and some die--more than vaccinated people.  There are no guarantees, but I'd rather stack the deck in my favor by being vaccinated.


Yea and I dont fault anyone for wanting to get the shot. I just wish people would return the favor. When someone finds out you aren't vaccinated they immediately get nasty. Just like one of the guys in this thread. People just cant seem to keep their noses where they belong.


----------



## Lorenzoid (Nov 13, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Yea and I dont fault anyone for wanting to get the shot. I just wish people would return the favor. When someone finds out you aren't vaccinated they immediately get nasty. Just like one of the guys in this thread. People just cant seem to keep their noses where they belong.



Not me.  BBQ on, brother!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 13, 2021)

We both got our Pfizer boosters about two weeks ago. Other than a little bit of sore arm the next morning no issues.Same as the first two.
Yes you can still get it even if vaccinated. One of our neighbors got it about a month ago and had to spend a night in the hospital and felt like crap for a few days but she lived. 78 years old. One of my wife's sisters got it (playing cards!) and felt terrible for a few days but is getting better at home. Also in her late 70s.
If they hadn't been vaccinated they might have died.
I have a pretty robust immune system but my wife has some COPD issues and we're not taking chances.
It's free and our doctor recommended it.
I do believe, however, that it's a personal choice and that shouldn't be compromised....


----------



## mike243 (Nov 13, 2021)

This is a cooking site correct? i answered the question and would like to know why he was asking, he stated he was not going to take it so why ask if your mind is made up? my thought on the shots have always been it may not stop you from getting it but might help it not be as bad and keep you out of the hospital, Call it what you want he asked a question and I did too. I didn't say anything about HIPPA law either as I freely answered lol


----------



## dls1 (Nov 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Percentage wise, we are the least vaccinated state so the health department will gladly set up a vaccination station at practically any location or venue if it's requested.  A local small batch distillery ran a happy hour special for 3 hours one evening and offered a "shot for a shot" promotion.  First drink was free if you got the jab, Then others were half price.  They did offer taxi vouchers and they got a great turnout.



That does sound like a great promotion, and I'm not surprised they had a large turnout.

As far as CV19 vaccination promos go, the most unique one I'm aware of was in an article I read a couple days ago about a legal brothel in Austria that's offering "Vaccinations with Benefits".  I understand that there was quite a turnout.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

dls1 said:


> That does sound like a great promotion, and I'm not surprised they had a large turnout.
> 
> As far as CV19 vaccination promos go, the most unique one I'm aware of was in an article I read a couple days ago about a legal brothel in Austria that's offering "Vaccinations with Benefits".  I understand that there was quite a turnout.


Meanwhile Austria's mandatory lockdown of millions of unvaccinated will go into effect next week.......people vaxed or unvaxed shouldn't be ok with that


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

This is a hot topic with high chances of debate.  But, every American child is required to have a list  of required vaccinations before entering kindergarten.  This doesnt seem all that different...to me.  Im not taking a stand or saying anything to offend.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

sandyut said:


> This is a hot topic with high chances of debate.  But, every American child is required to have a list  of required vaccinations before entering kindergarten.  This doesnt seem all that different...to me.  Im not taking a stand or saying anything to offend.


For sure a somewhat valid point.......here's a personal example of why that's different. While in army I was given a pretty controversial anthrax vaccine. I didn't want it but took it because I was heading to Iraq where a real threat of anthrax was. When exposed to anthrax mortality rate is very high. So it made sense and I took the chance. The same goes for alot of the vaccines we were required to take for school. Polio and measles and such are pretty nasty stuff. Mortality is very low for covid. I know people who have died and am very sympathetic but forcing people to take a vaccine that doesn't have much real time data for something that won't kill or harm most who get covid just doesn't seem like the right thing. But I can still appreciate someone who feels differently than me


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2021)

Mrs Bear & I had our Moderna shots on March 1st.
Then we had our 2nd Moderna shots on March 29th.
Then we had our Moderna Booster shots on November 1st.
Now I'm Sterile-----



I guess that Vasectomy I had in 1975 could have had something to do with that, huh.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My vaccination status is nobody's business so I'm not here for that. I will say NOBODY should be faced with losing their job because of what they personally decided. It's not American


Apparently the Commander of the Oklahoma National Guard thinks the same thing. Interested to see how that develops.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

Any


bill ace 350 said:


> Apparently the Commander of the Oklahoma National Guard thinks the same thing. Interested to see how that develops.


Tough one there. Technically they are Title 32 so I reckon it could be left up to the governor but if activated they become Title 10 and will have to fall in line with the Pentagon I guess


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't believe anyone should be forced to get vaccinated.  It should be their own personal choice. Look at all the health care workers that worked tirelessly during the pandemic... now they are gonna fire them if they don't get vaccinated.  It's not right. Too bad the pandemic happened during an election year... maybe it wouldn't have gotten so political.  
I do agree there's probably not enough actually known about this virus yet. But depending on if you listen to fox News or somebody like cnn depends on what they say.
Either way... most people should be reminded or just plain told about respect! Not enough of that anymore! But then again you still can't fix stupid. 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I do agree there's probably not enough actually known about this virus yet. But depending on if you listen to fox News or somebody like cnn depends on what they say.
> Either way... most people should be reminded or just plain told about respect! Not enough of that anymore! But then again you still can't fix stupid.


Well said!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 13, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody. 

Be sure to bring this topic up at Thanksgiving dinner.

P.S.
Behold the Power of Cheese.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 13, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everybody.
> 
> Be sure to bring this topic up at Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> ...


Are you smoking the turkey this year?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

Gentlemen be nice! And respect each other. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

And to be fair...I'm sure if you're one that has lost a loved one from getting the vaccine or had a severe reaction to it you would feel differently about it.

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Are you smoking the turkey this year?


Yes, I am cooking the turkey this year. Deep fried cajun turkeys. Multiple turkeys.

Everyone on SMF is invited regardless of vaccinations status.  

You guys know where I live….just follow the sound of the banjos….

And bring beer.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Yes, I am cooking the turkey this year. Deep fried cajun turkeys. Multiple turkeys.
> 
> Everyone on SMF is invited regardless of vaccinations status.
> 
> ...


That's funny! And my phone plays dueling banjos when I get a text! You should see some people look when they hear it lol!

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 13, 2021)

That's funny! And my phone plays dueling banjos when I get a text! You should see some people look when they hear it lol!

Ryan

I always knew you had pretty mouth.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My vaccination status is nobody's business so I'm not here for that. I will say NOBODY should be faced with losing their job because of what they personally decided. It's not American


Fifth Circuit Court vehemently agrees with you, Jake.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That's funny! And my phone plays dueling banjos when I get a text! You should see some people look when they hear it lol!
> 
> Ryan
> 
> I always knew you had pretty mouth.


 
You're a nut!

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Booster Thursday sore arm, so what is your interest if you are against the shots? trying to write a story or prove a point? lost a brother inlaw a little over a month ago who didn't take the shots. Is that real enough info, not heard but lived it, had it a year ago in August, got lucky and stayed out of the hospital. A lot of wanna be Dr posting stuff with only hearsay proof. I will take my chances with the shots and everybody is allowed to choose .


Ok, here's where I'm coming from, I know a family that just lost the father the day after his booster shot he had a heart attack and died. Not too strange, right? One week later his son had the booster shot, 3 days later he had a heart attack and died at the age of 43 yrs old, he was in great shape with no known health problems.

I have also lost friends to C19,  three to be exact, two had both injections months prior and the third refused the shots. So there is no rhyme or reason to this Kung Flu crap. I didn't want to start a pissing match, I was just curious what others have noticed and if they have personally had any concern/ difficulty  with the booster shot.  I'm just trying to make sense out of a good friends death, I guess, I'm pissed about it still.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

forktender said:


> Ok, here's where I'm coming from, I know a family that just lost the father the after his booster shot he had a heart attack and died. Not too strange, right? One week later his son had the booster shot, 3 days later he had a heart attack and died at the age of 43 yrs old, he was in great shape with no known health problems.
> 
> I have also lost friends to C19,  three to be exact, two had both injections months prior and the third refused the shots. So there is no rhyme or reason to this Kung Flu crap. I didn't want to start a pissing match, I was just curious what others have noticed and if they have personally had any concern/ difficulty  with the booster shot.  I'm just trying to make sense out of a good friends death, I guess, I'm pissed about it still.


That really sucks! For you, your friends family,  and all the other people this has probably happened to.
In all reality the makers of the vaccines probably don't really care one way or another...but they do want to make millions

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2021)

mike243 said:


> This is a cooking site correct? i answered the question and would like to know why he was asking, he stated he was not going to take it so why ask if your mind is made up? my thought on the shots have always been it may not stop you from getting it but might help it not be as bad and keep you out of the hospital, Call it what you want he asked a question and I did too. I didn't say anything about HIPPA law either as I freely answered lol


I answered your question as well, and bit my tongue in order to do it civilly. (which is not my strong point).
The name of the sub forum is "General Discussion" lose the chip pal.

  



             General Discussion


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Yes, I am cooking the turkey this year. Deep fried cajun turkeys. Multiple turkeys.
> 
> Everyone on SMF is invited regardless of vaccinations status.
> 
> ...


You need to shave.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Any
> 
> Tough one there. Technically they are Title 32 so I reckon it could be left up to the governor but if activated they become Title 10 and will have to fall in line with the Pentagon I guess





TNJAKE said:


> Any
> 
> Tough one there. Technically they are Title 32 so I reckon it could be left up to the governor but if activated they become Title 10 and will have to fall in line with the Pentagon I guess


Well, if activated, they will be in a pay status...
Those not wanting to get vaccinated should submit their request for exemption and draw pay until a decision is made.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 14, 2021)

Sad thing about the vaccine mandate is that yesterday's heroes who don't want the shot are today's villains. 

Yet, rapists, murderers,  arsonists,  drug dealers,  thugs,  robbers, gangbangers and so many others are watching cable tv, getting 3 meals a day, taking college classes while imprisoned,  but their personal choice matters.

Anyone besides me see this a problem?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My vaccination status is nobody's business so I'm not here for that. I will say NOBODY should be faced with losing their job because of what they personally decided. It's not American



Americcccaaaa!

You don’t actually believe what you said, do you lol? Employers have always had the right to require things (CDL, drug tests, etc.) After all, they are the ones who are paying you and helping you make a living. Find a job that doesn’t require it. If I’m an employer and you’re not smart enough to understand science to get this vaccine, I don’t want you in my company to begin with.


----------



## JJS (Nov 14, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Americcccaaaa!
> 
> You don’t actually believe what you said, do you lol? Employers have always had the right to require things (CDL, drug tests, etc.) After all, they are the ones who are paying you and helping you make a living. Find a job that doesn’t require it. If I’m an employer and you’re not smart enough to understand science to get this vaccine, I don’t want you in my company to begin with.


 
I agree that companies can do what they want but following the science is the furthest thing from what they are doing,  the company I work for hasn’t mandated it yet but are discussing it as a “workplace safety issue to stop the spread,  FACT it doesn’t stop the spread. Since you mentioned not understanding science you might want to bone up on the studies that have been done about those of us who have already had COVID and please explain why we should get this “vaccine”


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Americcccaaaa!
> 
> You don’t actually believe what you said, do you lol? Employers have always had the right to require things (CDL, drug tests, etc.) After all, they are the ones who are paying you and helping you make a living. Find a job that doesn’t require it. If I’m an employer and you’re not smart enough to understand science to get this vaccine, I don’t want you in my company to begin with.


Your argument is commercial drivers licenses and drug tests? Lmao. Yes I believe what I said!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 14, 2021)

This thread might jump off the rails soon.



forktender said:


> Ok, here's where I'm coming from, I know a family that just lost the father the day after his booster shot he had a heart attack and died. Not too strange, right? One week later his son had the booster shot, 3 days later he had a heart attack and died at the age of 43 yrs old, he was in great shape with no known health problems.
> 
> I have also lost friends to C19,  three to be exact, two had both injections months prior and the third refused the shots. So there is no rhyme or reason to this Kung Flu crap. I didn't want to start a pissing match, I was just curious what others have noticed and if they have personally had any concern/ difficulty  with the booster shot.  I'm just trying to make sense out of a good friends death, I guess, I'm pissed about it still.



Fork- I'm sorry that you've experienced these losses. I'm sure it's a really tough thing to go through, so my condolences to you, your friends, and all the families involved. When things like this happen, we as humans try to make connections to recent events, but our brains and our ability to evaluate risks are bad at this. The likelihood is that even without the boosters, the heart attacks still would have occurred. Someone can look in peak physical condition and have a heart attack; so many things contribute- genetics, diet, etc.

Paul Offit, one of the leading voices on childhood vaccinations, wrote in one of his books (Autism's False Prophets)

"My wife is a privately practicing pediatrician in the suburbs. And she was in the office one day and there was a four-month-old sitting on her mother’s lap. And my wife was drawing a vaccine into a syringe that she was about to give this child. Well, while she was drawing the vaccine into a syringe the child had a seizure, and actually went on to have a permanent seizure disorder—epilepsy. And there had been a family history of epilepsy, so she was certainly at risk for that. If my wife had given that vaccine five minutes earlier, I think there’s no amount of statistical data in the world that would have convinced that mother that anything other than the vaccine caused the seizure, because I think those sort of emotional events are very hard to argue against."

Because one event precedes another, we tend to look at those events as big contributors when usually they are not. But I admit it's _really difficult_ to separate these things in our brains.






JJS said:


> I agree that companies can do what they want but following the science is the furthest thing from what they are doing,  the company I work for hasn’t mandated it yet but are discussing it as a “workplace safety issue to stop the spread,  FACT it doesn’t stop the spread. Since you mentioned not understanding science you might want to bone up on the studies that have been done about those of us who have already had COVID and please explain why we should get this “vaccine”



There are enormous amounts of data that show immunity from vaccines does indeed impact infection and transmission of the virus, and much better than immunity from being infected by the virus. This is why even after infection, people are encouraged to get the vaccine. From a recent study:

" Among COVID-19–like illness hospitalizations among adults aged ≥18 years whose previous infection or vaccination occurred 90–179 days earlier, the adjusted odds of laboratory-confirmed COVID-19 among unvaccinated adults with previous SARS-CoV-2 infection were 5.49-fold higher than the odds among fully vaccinated recipients of an mRNA COVID-19 vaccine who had no previous documented infection (95% confidence interval = 2.75–10.99)."  (https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7044e1.htm?s_cid=mm7044e1_w#contribAff)

In other words, being vaccinated is more protective than getting infected. 


I completely understand vaccine hesitancy and having questions about vaccines, their safety etc. I teach a course in this very area! However, data is data and the science is real here- vaccines work and are effective. 

Signed, Your Friendly Neighborhood Immunologist.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> You need to shave.


I lost my razor.

And I am smoking ribs today.

Darwinism. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 14, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Sad thing about the vaccine mandate is that yesterday's heroes who don't want the shot are today's villains.
> 
> Yet, rapists, murderers,  arsonists,  drug dealers,  thugs,  robbers, gangbangers and so many others are watching cable tv, getting 3 meals a day, taking college classes while imprisoned,  but their personal choice matters.
> 
> Anyone besides me see this a problem?


And a lot of these are not in prison, they are still out peacefully protesting


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 14, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> And a lot of these are not in prison, they are still out peacefully protesting


Or, committed a crime by illegally entering the country, but science  and data didn't matter. They were released in this country without vaccinations.

Science and data seem to only matter if it fits a certain narrative.


----------



## JJS (Nov 14, 2021)

I will admit that all of this BS has successfully divided this country. it is sad that we allowed politicians and the media to blow this thing so far out of proportion that it is literally part of every conversation that lasts more than 2 min.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2021)

JJS said:


> I will admit that all of this BS has successfully divided this country. it is sad that we allowed politicians and the media to blow this thing so far out of proportion that it is literally part of every conversation that lasts more than 2 min.


Exactly.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2021)

JJS said:


> all of this BS has successfully divided this country.


It's a shame . 
We're pretty damn good together too .


----------



## sandyut (Nov 14, 2021)

JCAP said:


> I completely understand vaccine hesitancy and having questions about vaccines, their safety etc. I teach a course in this very area! However, data is data and the science is real here- vaccines work and are effective.


yup, I working in hospitals and laboratories my entire career.  You speak the truth.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 14, 2021)

JCAP said:


> This thread might jump off the rails soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sine this shot does not give immunity, then why are you touting it as effective compared to vaccines throughout the decades that have given acquired immunity?

This shot only supposedly lessens the symptoms, a la the flu shot. Why should it be mandated upon the public? maybe you should read the 5th Circuit Court opinion on what this does for safety in the workplace and how it is literally a "work around" that is being used because it isn't legal for the Feds to mandate such a thing.

No offense, but if science can't be questioned, then what is the point of continued experimentation? At one point in time, leeching was "The Science".


----------



## sandyut (Nov 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Ok, here's where I'm coming from, I know a family that just lost the father the day after his booster shot he had a heart attack and died. Not too strange, right? One week later his son had the booster shot, 3 days later he had a heart attack and died at the age of 43 yrs old, he was in great shape with no known health problems.
> 
> I have also lost friends to C19, three to be exact, two had both injections months prior and the third refused the shots. So there is no rhyme or reason to this Kung Flu crap. I didn't want to start a pissing match, I was just curious what others have noticed and if they have personally had any concern/ difficulty with the booster shot. I'm just trying to make sense out of a good friends death, I guess, I'm pissed about it still.


Very sorry to hear of these tragic losses.  My condolences.  I agree with the thoughts 

 JCAP
 added above.  Hang in there Dan, these are tough times in so many ways.  I look forward to the day COVID is not all over news, politics, and conversations.

Take care my friend!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2021)

Back to the original question, before the heat started to rise.  The only bad reaction to the booster shot, I know of, was a lady here in my town.  Not sure exactly what went wrong--I'm just a lowly truck driver--but it affected her kidney function.  She's now on dialasis (yes that's spelled wrong, but I never could spell) for the rest of her life.
That said, I'll be getting my booster the first week of Dec, and Miss Linda will get hers as soon as her time comes up.
And to be perfectly honest, I could care less about the vaccination status of any person.  Their body, their choice.
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Sine this shot does not give immunity, then why are you touting it as effective compared to vaccines throughout the decades that have given acquired immunity?
> 
> This shot only supposedly lessens the symptoms, a la the flu shot. Why should it be mandated upon the public? maybe you should read the 5th Circuit Court opinion on what this does for safety in the workplace and how it is literally a "work around" that is being used because it isn't legal for the Feds to mandate such a thing.
> 
> No offense, but if science can't be questioned, then what is the point of continued experimentation? At one point in time, leeching was "The Science".


98% of the hospitalized COVID patients are unvaccinated. That is a stunning statistic from a very large and definitely statistically relevant data set. The cost and burden that puts on healthcare should be a serious consideration. Additionally it’s my understanding that while it is possible for fully vaccinated folks to spread the virus it’s less likely with them usually carrying far lower viral loads. All that said I am starting to think the breakthrough rate is higher than reported. Even do immunity is well above 80% worst case scenario. That’s considered a good vaccine by any measure. I do appreciate the fact that some folks have conditions that make getting the vaccine questionable in safety for them personally.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> 98% of the hospitalized COVID patients are unvaccinated. That is a stunning statistic from a very large and definitely statistically relevant data set. The cost and burden that puts on healthcare should be a serious consideration. Additionally it’s my understanding that while it is possible for fully vaccinated folks to spread the virus it’s less likely with them usually carrying far lower viral loads. All that said I am starting to think the breakthrough rate is higher than reported. Even do immunity is well above 80% worst case scenario. That’s considered a good vaccine by any measure. I do appreciate the fact that some folks have conditions that make getting the vaccine questionable in safety for them personally.


What is the recovery rate for the unvaccinated?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> What is the recovery rate for the unvaccinated?


I dont know the recovery rate and won’t just make up a number. I know it’s a high percentage that many people misconstrue as meaning it’s not a high risk disease. I do know it’s killed over 700K people in the US so regardless of the recovery rate it kills far to many people.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I dont know the recovery rate and won’t just make up a number. I do know it’s killed over 700K people in the US so regardless of the recovery rate it kills far to many people.


That’s what I thought.

Percentages can scare people. 
Infection rate can scare people. 
People get sick.
People get old.
People die.

Am I against vaccinations…no of course not. 

It’s a personal choice.  

Natural immunity means nothing anymore.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> 98% of the hospitalized COVID patients are unvaccinated. That is a stunning statistic from a very large and definitely statistically relevant data set. The cost and burden that puts on healthcare should be a serious consideration. Additionally it’s my understanding that while it is possible for fully vaccinated folks to spread the virus it’s less likely with them usually carrying far lower viral loads. All that said I am starting to think the breakthrough rate is higher than reported. Even do immunity is well above 80% worst case scenario. That’s considered a good vaccine by any measure. I do appreciate the fact that some folks have conditions that make getting the vaccine questionable in safety for them personally.


The goal of the federal govt is so get people vaccinated by all means necessary. Does the "vaccine" make you safer? Maybe. But I'm not convinced. I think the govt and CDC says so and that's what people believe. I don't believe that 98% is the real number of hospitalized personally. Over the last few months I have known more sick people who have been vaccinated versus those not vaccinated. Could that just be because more people are vaxed? Maybe. I will say I lost a great aunt who was fully vaccinated. She was old though. My in-laws have had several fully vaccinated friends get very sick and some hospitalized, a couple died, my in-laws are also vaccinated and had boosters. So that's that side. My sons gf and her parents were diagnosed with covid 2 days ago. They are sick. My son woke up sick today. He got 2 tests both negative. So I'm seeing plenty of people both vaxed and unvaxed getting covid. Doesn't really seem to make a difference which way. And again I can't and won't try to make a case for either. What I will say is continue to be careful whatever you choose. But don't believe politicians and the media on whatever side you lean on whether it be left or right. Both have agendas as do the politicians. Do what makes you feel safe but don't allow someone to tell you this is the only way to be safe "or else". It's a slippery slope


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> The goal of the federal govt is so get people vaccinated by all means necessary. Does the "vaccine" make you safer? Maybe. But I'm not convinced. I think the govt and CDC says so and that's what people believe. I don't believe that 98% is the real number of hospitalized personally. Over the last few months I have known more sick people who have been vaccinated versus those not vaccinated. Could that just be because more people are vaxed? Maybe. I will say I lost a great aunt who was fully vaccinated. She was old though. My in-laws have had several fully vaccinated friends get very sick and some hospitalized, a couple died, my in-laws are also vaccinated and had boosters. So that's that side. My sons gf and her parents were diagnosed with covid 2 days ago. They are sick. My son woke up sick today. He got 2 tests both negative. So I'm seeing plenty of people both vaxed and unvaxed getting covid. Doesn't really seem to make a difference which way. And again I can't and won't try to make a case for either. What I will say is continue to be careful whatever you choose. But don't believe politicians and the media on whatever side you lean on whether it be left or right. Both have agendas as do the politicians. Do what makes you feel safe but don't allow someone to tell you this is the only way to be safe "or else". It's a slippery slope


One thing we can agree on for sure is the media and politicians can’t be trusted and have very much politicized this. No doubt about it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2021)

And this might just take this thread over the top but I'd like to point out I'm not anymore a trump fan than I'm a Biden fan. They both suck. The reason I say that is because these questions automatically put people into camps. I'm a fan of the US constitution and I don't want to see people forced into anything that is out of line with that. Nowadays presidents suck as do politicians and the media.....and social media


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2021)

Not only does it prevent Rheumatism, but it helps alleviate Covid, and all it's side effects. Trust me, my friend who wanted to know told me so.  You just have to drink enough of it. 








*Note*: I was in Bugtussle the other day for some doctoring, and they told me that you could substitute PBR for the XXX. Honest, I'm not fibbing. 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 14, 2021)

I have thoughts but not allowed to comment anymore in this thread


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I have thoughts but not allowed to comment anymore in this thread


Geez Adam lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2021)

Justin your a spitting image of you pappie, uncle, sister, and the mailman. God bless Arkansas. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Not only does it prevent Rheumatism, but it helps alleviate Covid, and all it's side effects. Trust me, my friend who wanted to know told me so.  You just have to drink enough of it.
> 
> View attachment 516360
> 
> ...


BOOSTER SHOT!


Dueling Banjos playing in the background for you bud!!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 516361
> 
> 
> Justin your a spitting image of you pappie, uncle, sister, and the mailman. God bless Arkansas.
> ...


Thank you. Appreciate you. In more ways than you would ever know…..


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2021)

That horse de wormer makes you look like Mr. ED .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I have thoughts but not allowed to comment anymore in this thread



PM me your thoughts and I can magically make them appear.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thank you. Appreciate you. In more ways than you would ever know…..



Just remember I'm from Vermont buddy. We have banjo players to!!!

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Just remember I'm from Vermont buddy. We have banjo players to!!!
> 
> Chris


I know. We are distant cousins Chris…wink


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey cuz


----------



## forktender (Nov 14, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Are you smoking the turkey this year?


I think he's smoking more than a turkey.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 14, 2021)

I've been vaccinated for more stuff than I can remember. Just got two non-covid related vaccines last week. Couple of uncomfortable days, but that's it. Same for my wife.  

We will both get the Covid booster in a couple weeks, and expect to have a reaction like we did for the Pfizer shots, which was 5-10 days of things not-quite-right. The first shot K'd MA! The second, not so much. 

All that aside, here's a bit of interesting anti-vax history that goes back much further than I ever expected to read. 









						History of the Anti-Vaccine Movement
					

From those who protested the first vaccines to pandering pediatricians and celebrities, here's when the anti-vaccine movement all began.




					www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I've been vaccinated for more stuff than I can remember. Just got two non-covid related vaccines last week. Couple of uncomfortable days, but that's it. Same for my wife.
> 
> We will both get the Covid booster in a couple weeks, and expect to have a reaction like we did for the Pfizer shots, which was 5-10 days of things not-quite-right. The first shot K'd MA! The second, not so much.
> 
> ...


I'm not an anti-vaxer and I read that article but will need some time to fact check all the claims in it. Seemed very short and one sided with no facts only statements.


----------



## hewl35 (Nov 14, 2021)

Pfizer shot 1 and 2 was really rough. Waves of fatigue and soreness at my joints. Booster was real surprise…24 hour sore spot at the injection site and then nothing. Also got the flu shot as I do every year with no problems.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2021)

First off, 

 TNJAKE
  , very well said!  In your post about politicians and presidents! They mostly all suck! We were all stuck with Obama care while they had their own insurance. That's BS! They pass laws but don't pertain to them. It shouldn't be political but it is...to fit an agenda. Mass mandates to be vaccinated unless you're an illegal immigrant coming across the southern border. Sorry, not trying to be political but stating the truth here.
Had a good friend lost his daughter this fall.  About 30 years of age, she had covid,  wasn't feeling well so went to take a shower before going to hospital... her husband found her unresponsive about 20 minutes later, gave cpr but no luck. Died from a blood clot.  From the vaccine? I don't know and not saying one way or the other.

Another point,  not totally related but kinda is. 3 years ago went to see Dr for yearly physical.  He said they aren't recommending my current cholesterol pill anymore and might have to change it. After blood work and appt he said we're not changing anything...everything was perfect! When I asked him why they didn't recommend that cholesterol pill anymore he said..." That company hasn't paid us as much as others have to recommend their drug". 
So with that said, I'm sure the cdc and who only make their recommendations because they really care about each and everyone of us!  
Do what you feel is right for you and your loved ones. But don't judge others if they don't feel the same as you.

But because I have a sense of humor... or maybe just being sarcastic...Doesn't the vaccine cause cancer in the state of California? Cuz every other thing ya seem to buy does!   

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> But because I have a sense of humor... or maybe just being sarcastic...Doesn't the vaccine cause cancer in the state of California? Cuz every other thing ya seem to buy does!



AMEN!

In order to stop global warming, I'm expecting the politicians to pass a cow, horse, and people butt muffler law any day now.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Ok, here's where I'm coming from, I know a family that just lost the father the day after his booster shot he had a heart attack and died. Not too strange, right? One week later his son had the booster shot, 3 days later he had a heart attack and died at the age of 43 yrs old, he was in great shape with no known health problems.
> 
> I have also lost friends to C19,  three to be exact, two had both injections months prior and the third refused the shots. So there is no rhyme or reason to this Kung Flu crap. I didn't want to start a pissing match, I was just curious what others have noticed and if they have personally had any concern/ difficulty  with the booster shot.  I'm just trying to make sense out of a good friends death, I guess, I'm pissed about it still.



Condolences regarding the loss of these individuals.

Not saying this is the only avenue to try to make some sort sense of this but I'm posting it in hopes these thoughts might be helpful. 

Myocarditis and pericarditis have openly been issues of concern in the public domain regarding COVID-19 and vaccination.









						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Maybe these individuals had something that made them especially vulnerable to some heart issue? Some sort of genetic issue kinda like the story on epilepsy 

 JCAP
 posted?

There's a boatload of stuff in the medical arena that in the end, there may not be any way to really make sense of. A number of events I experienced this year are pointing to a high probability of Marfab Syndrome. Six surgeries, five were outpatient, and two hospitalizations for 17 total days. Neither of my parents nor my siblings show anything to indicate they have, or had, this disorder. Same is true for my grandparents and relatives of their generation, my aunts & uncles, my cousins, my nieces and nephews. However around 25% of Marfan Syndrome, an undeniably genetic disorder, are attributed to Spontaneous Mutation. So, how is there any sense in my case of being a mutant, but instead of having cool comic book mutant powers, my mutation renders everything in my body using collagen to be defective. All my ligaments and tendons are losing elasticity. My entire colon was removed in September due to, for lack of a better term, embrittlement. Risk was high of another bad colon rupture event.  I had 4 partial retinal detachment events in my left eye  in a span of 8 weeks.

Sense? Some would claim this is the result of karmic balance for my  misdeeds earlier in this life, or previous lives. 

We're all individuals, which can be seen as either desirable or undesirable when taken in context of situations. We know far more now vs the past for things as everyday as why the sun rises and sets, and so many other things. At the core, none of us individually nor collectively, know everything . And that's often just part of what life holds for us.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you all for keeping this peaceful. I like that we can have good conversation like this without having to lock down the thread.

Left or Right we call all agree my ribs are the best. Lol


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 14, 2021)

I got my booster.  Same side affects as first two shots.  Felt like crap for a day about 21 hours in.  Then I was fine.  Still nothing compared to having had Covid.  Those who don't want to vax do it at your own risk.  Just don't whine how bad it is when you catch because you had a choice.  If you die, your family will suffer because you didn't get the shot.   That's your legacy.  A friend of mine worked with a guy who refused to get it saying $100 wasn't enough.  He caught Covid, spent six weeks on a ventilator and they buried him two weeks ago.  He left a wife, a 3 year old and a six month old.  Who suffers from his death?  

 I didn't have the option of a vaccine and I am lucky to be alive.  If they say I need a booster every six months shoot me up.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thank you all for keeping this peaceful. I like that we can have good conversation like this without having to lock down the thread.
> 
> Left or Right we call all agree my ribs are the best. Lol


That's rude! I've never had the chance to try your ribs! . You never sent me an invite! Lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> I got my booster.  Same side affects as first two shots.  Felt like crap for a day about 21 hours in.  Then I was fine.  Still nothing compared to having had Covid.  Those who don't want to vax do it at your own risk.  Just don't whine how bad it is when you catch because you had a choice.  If you die, your family will suffer because you didn't get the shot.   That's your legacy.  A friend of mine worked with a guy who refused to get it saying $100 wasn't enough.  He caught Covid, spent six weeks on a ventilator and they buried him two weeks ago.  He left a wife, a 3 year old and a six month old.  Who suffers from his death?
> 
> I didn't have the option of a vaccine and I am lucky to be alive.  If they say I need a booster every six months shoot me up.


What about all the deaths from influenza?  Maybe that will be the next vaccine mandate.  People die from cancer everyday and many other things.  Many have died from reactions to these vaccines. But your point is not to whine about it?   
My daughter made a comment months ago.... if you had this vaccine shot, you may be eligible for compensation for the problems it caused. Can almost guarantee the lawyers will start that crap in the future. Not saying there will be any truth to it but expect it to happen. 

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 15, 2021)

First thing I'd like to say is get your shots don't get your shots that is your choice not mine. I will say I've had some friends that were against the vaccines two got covid and are no longer with us several got it and were in the hospital on vents but recovered still even more got it and it was no big deal they said it was like having a mild case of flu or a cold. 
 I kind of question some of the reports of the people who got vaccinated and got very sick or died from covid afterward. We had a severe spike after the fourth of July and four hospitals with75-100 miles from us started reporting daily or weekly and they were reporting 94-98% of patients admitted were not vaccinated. Of the 2-6% of vaccinated patients very few were on ventilators I forget the exact % and one hospital reported one death of a vaccinated patient. The surge in cases lasted about 2 months and the numbers are way down right now but seems they all have a handful of patients most of the time. 
I had a flail chest in 2016 and have some plating and 45-50 screws holding my ribs together and still have a herniated lung so with some other health problems am considered high risk so I got vaccinated. I had no side effects at all after the first two and only had a sore arm after the booster.


----------



## forktender (Nov 15, 2021)

(Edited by me)

I decided to edit my own post, to keep things civil.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 15, 2021)

One thing that no one wants to talk about is the inflated covid death numbers. While 1 death is too much let's think for a min. How many people have actually had covid, never went and got tested and were fine? So now let's add those people into the positive tests and see what that does to the 1%.Then you have instances like my best friend is dealing with. A law suit against the state of Ohio. His brother had covid. Had lots of other things going on and committed suicide by motorcycle. His death certificate said COVID 19. How many other cases out there like this? The media in my area won't report on their case. Which is understandable because it doesn't fit their narrative.  The government has been talking out of both sides of their mouths since this started and then wonder why people dont want to get the vaccine . You had the president and vice president BOTH saying when the last administration was in office they would not trust the vaccine. Then they take office and try to force the exact same vaccine down your throat. Amazing! But that's all stuff we can't talk about.


----------



## forktender (Nov 15, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> One thing that no one wants to talk about is the inflated covid death numbers. While 1 death is too much let's think for a min. How many people have actually had covid, never went and got tested and were fine? So now let's add those people into the positive tests and see what that does to the 1%.Then you have instances like my best friend is dealing with. A law suit against the state of Ohio. His brother had covid. Had lots of other things going on and committed suicide by motorcycle. His death certificate said COVID 19. How many other cases out there like this? The media in my area won't report on their case. Which is understandable because it doesn't fit their narrative.  The government has been talking out of both sides of their mouths since this started and then wonder why people dont want to get the vaccine . You had the president and vice president BOTH saying when the last administration was in office they would not trust the vaccine. Then they take office and try to force the exact same vaccine down your throat. Amazing! But that's all stuff we can't talk about.


You would've liked my self deleted post. 

Some hospitals pumped up the numbers to receive additional Government funding, others told Uncle Sam to get F'd and were honest about the numbers.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 15, 2021)

If this post is going to continue to be full of incorrect information it might lead to debate that becomes uncivil and might be useful to just shut down now.

I have a brother and sister who are frontline healthcare workers and more friends who are the same. Saying that COVID deahts are inflated and hospitals are juicing their numbers is a slap in the face of all of the healthcare workers around the country. And it just gives the game away. The posts have nothing to do with boosters and reactions but are now just parodies of the most vile arguments about COVID propagated by Fox News, Newsmax etc. There are facts and political spin that people mistake for facts. COVID is real and people are dying.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 15, 2021)

This thread is getting off track and politics are creeping in and is not far from being locked or deleted let's keep it more on topic


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 15, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> This thread is getting off track and politics are creeping in and is not far from being locked or deleted let's keep it more on topic


I thought talking about covid was the topic?


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 15, 2021)

forktender said:


> You would've liked my self deleted post.
> 
> Some hospitals pumped up the numbers to receive additional Government funding, others told Uncle Sam to get F'd and were honest about the numbers.


Yea I guess we should just believe what we're told. We should be good little sheep.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 15, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> By getting off track if you mean not falling in line like a good sheep I guess you're right. Heaven forbid I have a difference of opinion with the left. HOW DARE I!


I know that many cast this as a left vs right debate, but it really must be about the science.   Which is admittedly messy when dealing with human populations, but one follows the best, consensus science available at the time.    Cherry picking outlier studies, often obscure and poorly run, that  happen to support your own political views is not following the science.  

I'm as conservative as they come.  But I'm also a practicing scientist, with the relevant degrees and 35 years experience in the field.  *That's* why I'm pro-vaccine.   It has nothing to do with my political views.  Nor should it.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 15, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I know that many cast this as a left vs right debate, but it really must be about the science.   Which is admittedly messy when dealing with human populations, but one follows the best, consensus science available at the time.    Cherry picking outlier studies, often obscure and poorly run, that  happen to support your own political views is not following the science.
> 
> I'm as conservative as they come, some might consider me right wing though I don't think I'm that far out on the bell curve.  But I'm also a practicing scientist, with the relevant degrees and 35 years experience in the field.  *That's* why I'm pro-vaccine.   It has nothing to do with my political views.  Nor should it.


should the choice to get the vaccine be left to the individual or should it be mandated?


----------



## Buckeye02 (Nov 15, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I know that many cast this as a left vs right debate, but it really must be about the science.   Which is admittedly messy when dealing with human populations, but one follows the best, consensus science available at the time.    Cherry picking outlier studies, often obscure and poorly run, that  happen to support your own political views is not following the science.
> 
> I'm as conservative as they come, some might consider me right wing though I don't think I'm that far out on the bell curve.  But I'm also a practicing scientist, with the relevant degrees and 35 years experience in the field.  *That's* why I'm pro-vaccine.   It has nothing to do with my political views.  Nor should it.


Yea I'm pro vaccine myself. BUT, when they say heard immunity is once we hit 75% of people vaccinated and now they are threatening people's jobs to get to 100% of the population vaccinated? From what I've read that's not the point of a vaccine. If everyone gets vaccinated won't it just produce a different strain of virus to spread? So then it becomes a never ending thing. If we have as to fight covid through other avenues with pills and medicine that have an efficiency of up to 90% of reducing hospitalizations then why the need for the push of a vaccine for something that kills less than 1% of the people that get it? Or the .08 of kids that get it? That's what's irritating. They say follow the science. Are we though?


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 15, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Yea I'm pro vaccine myself. BUT, when they say heard immunity is once we hit 75% of people vaccinated and now they are threatening people's jobs to get to 100% of the population vaccinated? From what I've read that's not the point of a vaccine. If everyone gets vaccinated won't it just produce a different strain of virus to spread? So then it becomes a never ending thing. If we have as to fight covid through other avenues with pills and medicine that have an efficiency of up to 90% of reducing hospitalizations then why the need for the push of a vaccine for something that kills less than 1% of the people that get it? Or the .08 of kids that get it? That's what's irritating. They say follow the science. Are we though?



To keep this in one post, I'll address the question  from 

 bill ace 350
 first.  I'm deeply uncomfortable with government mandates.  Much better if people retain the right to make their own choices, and enough of them make the smart choice so that mandates never come up as an option.   I do love the fact that smallpox has been _vaccinated into extinction_, and polio is likely to follow (it only exists now in a few small populations in more remote parts of the world), but since the coronaviruses mutate faster and have a shorter incubation time, these vaccines will never be _that_ successful at preventing the disease--though they're really impressive in their ability to keep people from dying from Covid.   If I ran the policy zoo and wanted to be serious about tamping down Covid19 transmission to the maximum extent possible, I'd exempt some job classes from the vaccine mandate, and for the others accept proof of vaccination, weekly testing, or solid proof of a previous infection.   Any of the three.   But I'm not in the policy arena (and I'm happy about that!)

To Tgrim's points, getting most people vaccinated will NOT cause other strains of the virus to spread.  That hasn't happened with other vaccines.   The danger in not getting any virus outbreak tamped down quickly is that everyone who gets infected becomes an incubator; viruses mutate randomly, and occasionally one of those mutations makes the virus more 'successful' (which generally means more transmissible).  Will even worse strains of Covid emerge?  That's impossible to know, but having fewer people incubating the virus reduces the possibility.  So that's good not only for the individual's health, but also for public health.

The non-vaccine treatments for Covid 19 that have emerged are really impressive.   The antibody cocktails, such as the Regeneron cocktail, have saved many people.  The small-molecule treatments that are on the horizon (Merck's molnupiravir and Pfizer's Paxlovid) are closest to approval, and they also look great.   But the antibody cocktails cost about $4K for the drug, plus the cost of the stay in the hospital or clinic.   Merck announced molnupiravir will cost $700 for a course of treatment, Pfizer will likely price their drug similarly, but both have the advantage of not requiring a hospital stay.   But none of those treatments, however impressive, confer immunity to Covid.  That's not cost-effective, when the vaccines cost $10 to $20 (and the Feds have been paying for them; I don't think anyone in the US has been charged for a Covid vaccination).

Yeah, you can be fully vaccinated and still have some risk of catching Covid.   But you have almost zero risk of arriving at the hospital needing a $4000 infusion, or at the doctor's office needing a $700 prescription.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> What about all the deaths from influenza?  Maybe that will be the next vaccine mandate.  People die from cancer everyday and many other things.  Many have died from reactions to these vaccines. But your point is not to whine about it?
> My daughter made a comment months ago.... if you had this vaccine shot, you may be eligible for compensation for the problems it caused. Can almost guarantee the lawyers will start that crap in the future. Not saying there will be any truth to it but expect it to happen.
> 
> Ryan



Have many people really died of the vaccine?  People die every day after eating breakfast but did they die from eating breakfast?  For the most part the "deaths from the vaccine" are being reported from one side of the aisle.  The hospitals are not full of people who have been vaccinated, whether the day before or months before.   I have not heard more than a handful of credible cases of people dying from the vaccine while I know of people who actually have died of Covid.  Just like with Covid, those who get vaccinated are less likely to die from influenza.  I get that shot too.   

Anti-vaxxers aren't going to vax.  There is nothing I can do about that but protect myself.  I would prefer not to be sitting on a plane, in a restaurant, at a concert with someone who has Covid and statistically the probability of that happening is higher with an unvaccinated person.  The chance of that individual person being infected is still low but when half the people are unvaccinated I want nothing to do with the situation.  Can I do something about it, yes and no.  I live in a high vaccination region in a high vaccination state so I am in a safer place.  I also travel a lot to record live music.  Have I gone to places I consider higher risk?  Las Vegas has been my limit.  I did not go to any of the Eric Clapton shows and skipped a bunch of Rolling Stones shows the last few months.   Avoiding those shows made me safer as has getting my booster shot.  If people do not want to get vaccinated, they should need to prove they are not infected before attending events so they are not out there spreading the virus.   Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Have many people really died of the vaccine?  People die every day after eating breakfast but did they die from eating breakfast?  For the most part the "deaths from the vaccine" are being reported from one side of the aisle.  The hospitals are not full of people who have been vaccinated, whether the day before or months before.   I have not heard more than a handful of credible cases of people dying from the vaccine while I know of people who actually have died of Covid.  Just like with Covid, those who get vaccinated are less likely to die from influenza.  I get that shot too.
> 
> Anti-vaxxers aren't going to vax.  There is nothing I can do about that but protect myself.  I would prefer not to be sitting on a plane, in a restaurant, at a concert with someone who has Covid and statistically the probability of that happening is higher with an unvaccinated person.  The chance of that individual person being infected is still low but when half the people are unvaccinated I want nothing to do with the situation.  Can I do something about it, yes and no.  I live in a high vaccination region in a high vaccination state so I am in a safer place.  I also travel a lot to record live music.  Have I gone to places I consider higher risk?  Las Vegas has been my limit.  I did not go to any of the Eric Clapton shows and skipped a bunch of Rolling Stones shows the last few months.   Avoiding those shows made me safer as has getting my booster shot.  If people do not want to get vaccinated, they should need to prove they are not infected before attending events so they are not out there spreading the virus.   Is that too much to ask?


But if you took the shot, and it is so effective, why would you worry about who you are sitting next to? And, how would you know? Do you ask people about that? 

This is what I don't get. The supposed efficacy of this shot. "Vaccines" used to give acquired immunity. That is the thing, this is not a vaccine. It's a shot that may keep you from getting really sick from covid, although I don't think there is any proof that that is the case. Maybe there is. 

I had Covid once, maybe twice. Why should I get a shot for it? That makes me an "anti-vaxxer"? What a stupid term. Maybe it just means I don't want the shot. Why should I be forced to get it to keep hospital beds open for diabetics, heart disease patients, drug overdoes, etc.?  When did the government and the general public become responsible for  hospital management?

And yes, your proof thing about attending events is WAY too much to ask. YOU stay home if you are so afraid. 

It is all absurd.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2021)

Anybody have any good tips on how to get the string back into the hood on my hoodie?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Anybody have any good tips on how to get the string back into the hood on my hoodie?


Drink 12 beers...then order a new Hoodia!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Drink 12 beers...then order a new Hoodia!
> 
> Ryan


Hmmmmm 12 beers was how I lost the string in the first place!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Anybody have any good tips on how to get the string back into the hood on my hoodie?


Ooh, I know this one!   Feed the string through the biggest safety pin that will fit (closed, of course) through the drawstring channel.  Then you can work the safety pin through, by feel, pulling the string behind it, until it come out the other side.

Then tie bigger knots in both ends of the drawstring so you aren't endlessly repeating the process!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 15, 2021)

I'll bow out of this thread. Good luck to everyone. Well, except those of you who would try to force me to get a shot.

I'm out....


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> But if you took the shot, and it is so effective, why would you worry about who you are sitting next to? And, how would you know? Do you ask people about that?
> 
> This is what I don't get. The supposed efficacy of this shot. "Vaccines" used to give acquired immunity. That is the thing, this is not a vaccine. It's a shot that may keep you from getting really sick from covid, although I don't think there is any proof that that is the case. Maybe there is.
> 
> ...



Do you feel the same way about drunk drivers?  If you are afraid of a drunk driver do you just stay home?  Isn't is better that drunk drivers are kept off the streets?

Not meaning to inflame things further but are you really as selfish as your response indicates?  Do you really not care about anyone else but yourself?  

If you don't want the shot, what are you?  Someone who doesn't want the shot is...?   How do you feel about polio shots, smallpox shots?  Why should a hospital treat someone who has Covid after refusing vaccination?  Why should an insurance company or Medicare pay for it?  Shouldn't vaccination status be like cigarette smoking when it comes to health care and insurance rates?


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Do you feel the same way about drunk drivers?  If you are afraid of a drunk driver do you just stay home?  Isn't is better that drunk drivers are kept off the streets?
> 
> Not meaning to inflame things further but are you really as selfish as your response indicates?  Do you really not care about anyone else but yourself?
> 
> If you don't want the shot, what are you?  Someone who doesn't want the shot is...?   How do you feel about polio shots, smallpox shots?  Why should a hospital treat someone who has Covid after refusing vaccination?  Why should an insurance company or Medicare pay for it?  Shouldn't vaccination status be like cigarette smoking when it comes to health care and insurance rates?


Maybe we should not allow fat people, or those with high BP, cholesterol, diabetics to recieve medical treatment if the doctor finds out they drank a Mt dew or had pulled pork before their heart attack/stroke........makes no damn sense


----------



## JJS (Nov 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Do you feel the same way about drunk drivers?  If you are afraid of a drunk driver do you just stay home?  Isn't is better that drunk drivers are kept off the streets?
> 
> Not meaning to inflame things further but are you really as selfish as your response indicates?  Do you really not care about anyone else but yourself?
> 
> If you don't want the shot, what are you?  Someone who doesn't want the shot is...?   How do you feel about polio shots, smallpox shots?  Why should a hospital treat someone who has Covid after refusing vaccination?  Why should an insurance company or Medicare pay for it?  Shouldn't vaccination status be like cigarette smoking when it comes to health care and insurance rates?



studies show that those that have recovered from COVID are 6-13x mor protected than from the vaccine alone, does that mean that those of us that have had COVID should mandate the folks who are only vaxed to get COVID to improve their protection?

what other cause of death do we count in the death count if someone dies of something else? Example : admitted to ER with multiple gunshot wounds but listed as COVID death because they were COVID positive... and to those who say it doesn’t happen, there are plenty of “authorities” admitting that if you died with COVID it counts as a COVID death, feel free to do your own research


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Drink 12 beers...then order a new Hoodia!
> 
> Ryan



Now we are talking.  If you order in the next 68 minutes you can have a new one at your door tomorrow.  Just please don't drive to the store right now.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Maybe we should not allow fat people, or those with high BP, cholesterol, diabetics to recieve medical treatment if the doctor finds out they drank a Mt dew or had pulled pork before their heart attack/stroke........makes no damn sense


What about the jurisdictions that require you to ask for a salt shaker, or limit the size of a soda you can legally buy?


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 15, 2021)

JJS said:


> studies show that those that have recovered from COVID are 6-13x mor protected than from the vaccine alone, does that mean that those of us that have had COVID should mandate the folks who are only vaxed to get COVID to improve their protection?
> 
> what other cause of death do we count in the death count if someone dies of something else? Example : admitted to ER with multiple gunshot wounds but listed as COVID death because they were COVID positive... and to those who say it doesn’t happen, there are plenty of “authorities” admitting that if you died with COVID it counts as a COVID death, feel free to do your own research



 What study is that?   This one?  https://finance.yahoo.com/news/natural-immunity-vaccination-covid-174646754.html

I have done my own research.  It tends to be science based rather than politically based research.  Would you agree there were people who were found dead in their homes and never tested for Covid might have died from Covid and it wasn't counted?   Can we agree the actual death toll from Covid is between 600K and 800K depending on how it is counted or do you believe the numbers are different from that?  I would be interested to see your research........


----------



## JCAP (Nov 15, 2021)

JJS said:


> studies show that those that have recovered from COVID are 6-13x mor protected than from the vaccine alone, does that mean that those of us that have had COVID should mandate the folks who are only vaxed to get COVID to improve their protection?
> 
> what other cause of death do we count in the death count if someone dies of something else? Example : admitted to ER with multiple gunshot wounds but listed as COVID death because they were COVID positive... and to those who say it doesn’t happen, there are plenty of “authorities” admitting that if you died with COVID it counts as a COVID death, feel free to do your own research




None of this is true. People who have recovered from COVID  more likely to be reinfected than people who are up to date on the COVID vaccine schedule.

" Among COVID-19–like illness hospitalizations among adults aged ≥18 years whose previous infection or vaccination occurred 90–179 days earlier, the adjusted odds of laboratory-confirmed COVID-19 among unvaccinated adults with previous SARS-CoV-2 infection were 5.49-fold higher than the odds among fully vaccinated recipients of an mRNA COVID-19 vaccine who had no previous documented infection (95% confidence interval = 2.75–10.99)." (https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7044e1.htm?s_cid=mm7044e1_w#contribAff)


One of the things about the human brain is that we are naturally attracted to 'research' that fits our own preconceived notions. We seek out information that already confirms what we think and we immediately reject information that runs contrary to that. But that's not how science works and the scientists, public health officials, clinicians etc. are all tirelessly working to slow the pandemic.

There are lots of posts in this thread about not being comfortable with mandates and wanting personal choice. I understand that from one perspective. But the problem is there are already plenty of mandates! Kids have to be vaccinated to go to school, we have to pay taxes, we are not allowed to drive drunk, we can't smoke in certain places, etc. And like it or not, if you participate in society you have an *obligation to keep society safe*. Vaccines aren't just to protect you, they're to protect everyone.

Edit: We try to account for risks in our everyday life and people are trying to do that with the vaccines too. But we are TERRIBLE at evaluating risks even if we think we're fantastic at it. Absolutely bonkers terrible at it. It's wild if you read the research on risk evaluation.


----------



## JJS (Nov 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> What study is that?   This one?  https://finance.yahoo.com/news/natural-immunity-vaccination-covid-174646754.html
> 
> I have done my own research.  It tends to be science based rather than politically based research.  Would you agree there were people who were found dead in their homes and never tested for Covid might have died from Covid and it wasn't counted?   Can we agree the actual death toll from Covid is between 600K and 800K depending on how it is counted or do you believe the numbers are different from that?  I would be interested to see your research........



I don’t have time at this moment to read through that study (supposed to listening to a conference call lol). My point was/is we have no clue how many people have died from COVID, when studies show that on average the people who have died from COVID had 4 comorbidities and even with this included we are still well south of 1% death rate it’s kinda hard to buy in that this isn’t just getting blown out of proportion for someone’s political gain.

If the plan was to divide the country well then mission accomplished. Can you imagine if this much effort (COVID propaganda) was put into actually fixing the health issues around the world such as cancer, heart disease etc instead of trying to convince people that this is the apocalypse when for a majority of us under the age of 65 have next to zero chance of dying from.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 15, 2021)

JJS said:


> I don’t have time at this moment to read through that study (supposed to listening to a conference call lol). My point was/is we have no clue how many people have died from COVID, when studies show that on average the people who have died from COVID had 4 comorbidities and even with this included we are still well south of 1% death rate it’s kinda hard to buy in that this isn’t just getting blown out of proportion for someone’s political gain.
> 
> If the plan was to divide the country well then mission accomplished. Can you imagine if this much effort (COVID propaganda) was put into actually fixing the health issues around the world such as cancer, heart disease etc instead of trying to convince people that this is the apocalypse when for a majority of us under the age of 65 have next to zero chance of dying from.



Next to zero chance of dying?  That's insulting from someone who is very lucky to not be a statistic.  Maybe with some personal experience you will feel differently.  When I caught it I didn't have the option of refusing a vaccine.


----------



## JJS (Nov 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Next to zero chance of dying?  That's insulting from someone who is very lucky to not be a statistic.  Maybe with some personal experience you will feel differently.  When I caught it I didn't have the option of refusing a vaccine.



the statistics say sub 1% death rate, that’s pretty damn close to zero I would say. I have had COVID, my wife, mother, father, mother in law And all 3 kids have recovered from COVID.
My father in law was listed as a COVID death because he had COVID and was on hospice with leukemia and given 2 weeks to live prior to COVID diagnosis, at the 6 day mark after COVID diagnosis he tested negative for covid, he had a stroke and died 2 weeks later and made the covid list.

how much more personal experience would you like on my end?


----------



## JCAP (Nov 15, 2021)

JJS said:


> I don’t have time at this moment to read through that study (supposed to listening to a conference call lol). My point was/is we have no clue how many people have died from COVID, when studies show that on average the people who have died from COVID had 4 comorbidities and even with this included we are still well south of 1% death rate it’s kinda hard to buy in that this isn’t just getting blown out of proportion for someone’s political gain.



Sorry JJS not trying to pick on you personally but this is a good example of what I mean by our inability to evaluate risks as humans. Right now the estimated CFR of COVID-19 in the USA is about 1.62%. More than 700,000 people have already died from the virus and many many more still will unfortunately. Let's just _say _that the death rate is 1%. For perspective 1% of the estimated US population is >32million people! Now, not that many will be infected especially since the vaccines are out- for example in August of 2020 the estimated CFR was >3%. Vaccines, masking, distancing help! And for more reference, the estimated rate for influenza virus is between 0.1 and 0.2%.

We also need to remember that this isn't a US centric issue. It's a pandemic- worldwide. So political gain does not hold water.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 15, 2021)

JJS said:


> the statistics say sub 1% death rate, that’s pretty damn close to zero I would say. I have had COVID, my wife, mother, father, mother in law And all 3 kids have recovered from COVID.
> My father in law was listed as a COVID death because he had COVID and was on hospice with leukemia and given 2 weeks to live prior to COVID diagnosis, at the 6 day mark after COVID diagnosis he tested negative for covid, he had a stroke and died 2 weeks later and made the covid list.
> 
> how much more personal experience would you like on my end?



Personally I find this more credible. https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...-half-of-global-coronavirus-deaths-unreported.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 15, 2021)

I Smoked some country style ribs with Hickory. Ran them for about 2 hours and then I put em in a foil pan and braised them with Stubbs Original BBQ sauce, Honey, & a stick of unsalted butter for an hour. 

Winner Winner Pork CSR Dinner!

I hope everyone has a wonderful day :)


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Nov 15, 2021)

My wife and I had our second Pfizer shots in late March, and we're both 67, so it appears that it's (past) time for us to have our boosters.  People under 65 supposedly don't need them.  We're really close to the cut off age, so we wonder if we really need them.  I have very well managed high blood pressure and my wife is perfectly healthy.  

So, we have two questions:  1) Do we need the booster (under 65 apparently do not); and 2) Is the booster effective; i.e., are breakthrough infections less likely or less serious for fully vaccinated people with a booster vs. fully vaccinated without?

I can't find good answers to either of these questions.

If we really don't need it or if it's really not effective, I don't want it.  Otherwise, I'll get it.

Has anyone gotten answers to our questions?

Meanwhile, I'm thinking about making a batch of Tex-Mex style chili using smoked chuck roast.


----------



## mcokevin (Nov 15, 2021)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> My wife and I had our second Pfizer shots in late March, and we're both 67, so it appears that it's (past) time for us to have our boosters.  People under 65 supposedly don't need them.  We're really close to the cut off age, so we wonder if we really need them.  I have very well managed high blood pressure and my wife is perfectly healthy.
> 
> So, we have two questions:  1) Do we need the booster (under 65 apparently do not); and 2) Is the booster effective; i.e., are breakthrough infections less likely or less serious for fully vaccinated people with a booster vs. fully vaccinated without?
> 
> ...



Please don't take any medical advice from this forum - these are questions for your doctor.

That chili sounds damned good though.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Ooh, I know this one!   Feed the string through the biggest safety pin that will fit (closed, of course) through the drawstring channel.  Then you can work the safety pin through, by feel, pulling the string behind it, until it come out the other side.
> 
> Then tie bigger knots in both ends of the drawstring so you aren't endlessly repeating the process!


Wasn't easy but that actually worked lol


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Wasn't easy but that actually worked lol


Sorry I'm too late but I prefer a coat hanger with a crooked end.
Pull it back out and try both methods and report back which one works best for you and your hoodie lol


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 15, 2021)

texomakid said:


> I Smoked some country style ribs with Hickory. Ran them for about 2 hours and then I put em in a foil pan and braised them with Stubbs Original BBQ sauce, Honey, & a stick of unsalted butter for an hour.
> 
> Winner Winner Pork CSR Dinner!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day :)


Try salted butter next time!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Sorry I'm too late but I prefer a coat hanger with a crooked end.
> Pull it back out and try both methods and report back which one works best for you and your hoodie lol


That was my first thought until I realized all 933 of our hangers were plastic lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 15, 2021)

Has anyone seen my beer?


----------



## mcokevin (Nov 15, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Has anyone seen my beer?


Yes, I drank it.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Nov 15, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Please don't take any medical advice from this forum - these are questions for your doctor.
> 
> That chili sounds damned good though.


Point taken.  I'm not really looking for medical advice here, just wondering what folks have heard when they sought it.  I'm about 99 percent certain that if I went to my doctor and asked him, he would feel compelled to read from the approved CDC playbook.

My recipe for Texas chili calls for browning the chuck in bacon grease after cutting it into cubes.  The browning imparts a nice flavor, but I'm wondering if a smokey flavor might be nice as well.  If I smoke the meat, I wouldn't separately brown it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 15, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Has anyone seen my beer?



Yeah, it's in that porcelain punch bowl next to the sink.  

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Yeah, it's in that porcelain punch bowl next to the sink


Don't tell him that , he'll be getting a straw .


----------



## forktender (Nov 15, 2021)

texomakid said:


> I Smoked some country style ribs with Hickory. Ran them for about 2 hours and then I put em in a foil pan and braised them with Stubbs Original BBQ sauce, Honey, & a stick of unsalted butter for an hour.
> 
> Winner Winner Pork CSR Dinner!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day :)


Did you inject them?


----------



## dls1 (Nov 15, 2021)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> So, we have two questions:  1) Do we need the booster (under 65 apparently do not); and 2) Is the booster effective; i.e., are breakthrough infections less likely or less serious for fully vaccinated people with a booster vs. fully vaccinated without?



The eligibility for the booster shots is similar to the eligibility set at the outset for the initial vaccinations starting with those individuals who are considered "most at risk", and then grading downward to those who are at lesser risk. First came those who are immunocompromised. The second segment, which we are currently in, provides eligibility for all individuals over age 65. Next, eligibility for those under 65, should be coming shortly. None of the eligibility categories are based upon individual "need".

Studies have shown that the efficacy of the original vaccines diminish over time, which, in this case, is approximately 8 months. Studies have also shown that the booster shot returns the efficacy back to levels of the initial vaccination. So, it seems apparent that a fully vaccinated individual with a booster would obviously be less at risk than a fully vaccinated individual without a booster.

Hope that answers your questions. However, I recommend that you contact your doctor first to see what he recommends based upon your own personal situation.


----------



## O C (Nov 15, 2021)

I've had both pfizer shots, no side effects. My entire family, and wife's family, and all co-workers except one have all had all shots with nothing more than a sore arm.
I got the shingles vaccine in November '20. If I had felt as bad after the covid vaccine as I did after the shingles shot, I might have gone to the ER or at least urgent care. I felt like crap after both shots and missed a day of work after each. My wife spent a weekend in bed and is hesitant to get the second shingles shot ...but there is no hype about shingles so we just suffered through it.
We'll get boosters when we are eligible.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2021)

Well folks I think this one is at the end of its rope at this point. Thanks for the good dialog. Going to lock this one for now. If you feel it needs to be open PM me and give me your reasoning.


----------

